# Need ICD-9 for coronary calcification



## struk (Jul 13, 2012)

HI, please tell me if I'm correct.
I found code for coronary artery calcification 440.9 but according to my PA it is too general. Can I do better with this code?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jul 13, 2012)

Was the physician's note more specific, for instance, Coronary athersclerosis of native coronary, 414.01?


----------



## anjokjohn (Dec 14, 2014)

do we code it as 414.4 and414.01


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 15, 2014)

struk said:


> HI, please tell me if I'm correct.
> I found code for coronary artery calcification 440.9 but according to my PA it is too general. Can I do better with this code?



Yes you can do better here. Go to calcification- artery. It tells you "see arteriosclerosis". Go to arteriosclerosis- coronary(artery). Then you choose the correct code. Just follow the icd 9 book directions.


----------

